# Mahal na mahal dalawa din kita.



## MickyS

Mahal na mahal dalawa din kita.

Would this _work_ as "I love you both very much also"?

Thanks for the assist!

Micky


----------



## whoohaa

I don't think so. Mahal na mahal ko kayong dalawa rin is better.


----------



## confusednikki=)

i think it's 

Mahal na mahal ko rin kayong dalawa.

hope it helps


----------



## bouncingbetty

I don't think "dalawa" sounds OK, unless there are other people you want to exclude.

"Mahal na mahal ko rin kayo." (I love you [pl.] very much as well.)


----------



## confusednikki=)

Yes,i agree with *bouncingbetty*! sounds better..


----------



## MickyS

Thanks...  That is what I used.


----------

